# Nature’s Logic new packaging/Formula Changes



## zootv (Mar 8, 2014)

Got a new bag the other day shipped to me and they updated their packaging, which means usually formula changes. I haven’t gone through all their foods, mainly the dry kibble has subtle changes. For example, the lamb formula in the past had beef fat and beef liver, switched to chicken fat and pork liver. 

The sardine formula my one border collie is on, no longer has sardine oil and instead uses chicken fat. Unfortunately, I might have to rotate him off this because doesn't do well with foods with chicken fat … great. The manufactures should be forced to announce formula changes because of pets with certain food allergies …


----------



## zootv (Mar 8, 2014)

So i sent them an email this morning, and got a reply pretty darn quick! At least they are upfront about it ... here is whay they said:



> Just some improvements such as change from porcine plasma to ovine (lamb) plasma. Remove cottage cheese which was supplying some Vitamin D and added a special dried mushroom which supplies more natural Vitamin D. Change from Alfalfa Meal to GMO free and organic Alfalfa Nutrient Concentrate from Switzerland. Change from beef liver to pork liver in our red meat formulas.
> We needed to get rid of beef liver in our lamb and venison so we could export them to Canada and Asian Pacific countries that will not accept anything with beef in them. Added turkey and sardine to our dry feline line.


So we will see how he does ...


----------



## AngelaPrimanti (Feb 24, 2014)

zootv said:


> So i sent them an email this morning, and got a reply pretty darn quick! At least they are upfront about it ... here is whay they said:
> 
> 
> 
> So we will see how he does ...


Ask where they make the food now. I bet they changed places and that is the reason for the ingredient changes. Last time I looked that food was made by Victor and they use "beef meal" in all the Victor foods and because of that they cannot export anything made in that plant whether it is in Natures Logic or not.


----------



## zootv (Mar 8, 2014)

Their food is made in Pawnee City, Nebraska at CJ Foods, Inc. At least the company replies and gives me the information I requested, most just ignore you these days.


----------

